# Sprinkler & Fire Standpipe Design



## SprinklerDesign (Nov 20, 2010)

I am sprinkler designer in Toronto. I can do sprinkler, fire standpipe drawings and calculations for permit and install. 

Let me know if you need help in this area. I am fast and a lot cheaper than the large design firms.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Zone. I know nothing of Sprinkler systems so I look forward to learning something.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

On the Florida master's test, some of the questions are on fire standpipes.
Plumbers however don't install sprinkler systems, not yet anyway. 

The code book on fire standpipes is the NFPA 14.


----------

